# Tools



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Up early because I'm doing a bit of work on the car today - well actually going somewhere to get the bits so that I can do the work on car - lots of money









I took the opportunity to take a photo involving my socket set (well one of them anyway







) and my latest modified Seiko


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm surprised you get any work done at all when you spend all your time concocting enchanting still lifes to charm our senses







.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

6.40 am!









On a Saturday?

I don't know when I last seen 6 40 on a Saturday


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

David, if you set the daylight savings time it will only be 7:40


----------

